# Microtech UTX-70



## Kenpoist (Nov 2, 2005)

Please reply if you know anything about the Microtech UTX-70 (out the front auto).

- Small enough for concealed carry (pocket) 
- Quality of blade
- Good quality spring (straight out the top every time) 
- Good Balance etc...



Thanks

 - Kenpoist


----------

